# Differences between Ju-88A-4 and A-5



## warbirdfinder (Jan 15, 2008)

Could anyone list the differences between the Ju-88 A-4 and A-5 models?
Thanks.


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

Stof's Ju 88 Page

The noticable external differences are in the canopy, early A-5's sharing the A-1 canopy (later A-5's used the improved A-4 canopy), the engines - the distinctive bulges on the lower cowls of the A-4 were not present on the A-5, and the shape of the propeller blades.

The armament varied between units and versions aswell.

Will get back to you with more details when I get time to check up my info.


----------

